# chemical pregnancy



## musicmaker

This was our 5th ICSI and for the first time we had that BFP.  To say we were excited was an understatement.  After 6 years it seemed it was finally going to happen to us.  Then on Tuesday my second blood test showed that my levels were down to 9 and it was over.  So I come off the meds  and now am just waiting for nature to take its course.  I feel empty.  I just want to know that I can stop crying and that I will feel better again.  I want this pain in my chest to go away, but it is just my heart breaking.It's just like a kick in the teeth.


----------



## blonde_one

Nothing I can say will help but I wanted to give you a


----------



## Curio1

Oh Im sorry  , thats my worst nightmare.


----------

